# Do they REALLY throw Dogs to the Crocodiles?



## King Silk

Has anyone heard this? 

Every so often they have a cull of the Soi Dogs here in Pattaya.
And I am told that they throw them live to the Crocs?

Appalling if true!


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Has anyone heard this?
> 
> Every so often they have a cull of the Soi Dogs here in Pattaya.
> And I am told that they throw them live to the Crocs?
> 
> Appalling if true!



Silk,

I wouldn't be very surprised if this were true! I know they feed crocs chickens at the crocodile farm near Bangkok but meat is meat and they have to feed them something. Dogs that have been rounded up as strays are likely disposed of like that - probably cats as well. I hope you keep your girls close but I doubt they would be nabbed since they would look very fit and cared for. We're not sure about their owner though! We've heard he's a bit of a stray dog too.  

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> Silk,
> 
> I wouldn't be very surprised if this were true! I know they feed crocs chickens at the crocodile farm near Bangkok but meat is meat and they have to feed them something. Dogs that have been rounded up as strays are likely disposed of like that - probably cats as well. I hope you keep your girls close but I doubt they would be nabbed since they would look very fit and cared for. We're not sure about their owner though! We've heard he's a bit of a stray dog too.
> 
> Serendipity2



Grrrrrr Woof Woof


----------



## Acid_Crow

King Silk said:


> Has anyone heard this?
> 
> Every so often they have a cull of the Soi Dogs here in Pattaya.
> And I am told that they throw them live to the Crocs?
> 
> Appalling if true!


That would make for good entertainment.


----------



## King Silk

Acid_Crow said:


> That would make for good entertainment.


Yeah.You think so AC?
Well far better entertainment would be to see YOU thrown to the Crocs.....


----------



## Acid_Crow

King Silk said:


> Yeah.You think so AC?
> Well far better entertainment would be to see YOU thrown to the Crocs.....


I actually jumped the fence in the Krabi-fish-farm-zoo-thingie to see if the crocs were real. They were. Didn't bite though, just barely moved, probably full after eating all those soi dogs..   

Seriously though, I love dogs and cats, and hate people that misstreat them..


----------



## Serendipity2

Acid_Crow said:


> I actually jumped the fence in the Krabi-fish-farm-zoo-thingie to see if the crocs were real. They were. Didn't bite though, just barely moved, probably full after eating all those soi dogs..
> 
> Seriously though, I love dogs and cats, and hate people that misstreat them..



Silk,

The chickens I saw being fed to the crocs were already dead so they didn't suffer trying to flee them. While we don't like to think about what happens to stray dogs and cats the reality is they're probably "euthanized" before they're 'disposed of' so they don't suffer. If they were fed to the crocs they would never know it - and I'm sure the public would never be allowed to see it. I would sure hate to have a job euthanizing animals but I guess it's one of those ugly jobs someone has to do. Vets do it all the time but that's so the animal won't suffer from injury or disease. That said, keep your girls close to you!


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> Silk,
> 
> The chickens I saw being fed to the crocs were already dead so they didn't suffer trying to flee them. While we don't like to think about what happens to stray dogs and cats the reality is they're probably "euthanized" before they're 'disposed of' so they don't suffer. If they were fed to the crocs they would never know it - and I'm sure the public would never be allowed to see it. I would sure hate to have a job euthanizing animals but I guess it's one of those ugly jobs someone has to do. Vets do it all the time but that's so the animal won't suffer from injury or disease. *That said, keep your girls close to you!*


*
*
Fear not they are never more than a few feet away from me.
Now what makes you think that the Thais would bother to euthanize Dogs before throwing them to the crocs eh?
Get real my friend.......


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> [/B]
> Fear not they are never more than a few feet away from me.
> Now what makes you think that the Thais would bother to euthanize Dogs before throwing them to the crocs eh?
> Get real my friend.......



Silk,

You're smart to keep your girls close! Most owners have "free range" dogs which become a nuisance at best and a danger to the community [usually children] at worst. The government isn't real discriminating when they go out to "thin the herd" and grab whatever they can grab. The feral dogs are usually hardest to catch as they don't trust man [smart dogs] and the "good" dogs are most apt to be nabbed since they do not fear man. [dumb] :/

As for why would the Thai government euthanize [my guess only] stray dogs IF they were going to feed them to the crocodiles - very simple. Can you imagine if dogs were tossed into an impound with crocs? My guess is that they would be barking, howling and raising a very big noise that, sooner or later, some curious person would find out what all of the ruckus was about. Then the media would find out, do an expose and have a field day. Governments do LOTS of bad things but they generally try to hide them from us. Can you imagine the international outrage if it were found out that live animals were being fed to crocs? Again, just my guess but I can't imagine feeding live dogs to crocs. Dead strays - no one is going to put up a fuss about and the animals would not suffer.


----------



## KhwaamLap

I think they poison them - but don't bother to round them up. The ones that are rounded up are usually being 'relocated' and chemically 'doctored' to stop the offspring - so I have been unreliably informed.


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> I think they poison them - but don't bother to round them up. The ones that are rounded up are usually being 'relocated' and chemically 'doctored' to stop the offspring - so I have been unreliably informed.



KhwaamLap,

Great to see you back!


----------



## KhwaamLap

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap,
> 
> Great to see you back!


Yep, thanks - had withdrawal symptoms...got a new MaxNet 4mb line in my new little house in Chiang Mai (If only it ever topped 2mb I'd be happier though). Nice to be back


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> I think they poison them - but don't bother to round them up. The ones that are rounded up are usually being 'relocated' and chemically 'doctored' to stop the offspring - so I have been unreliably informed.



KhwaamLap,

You're probably correct. It's a shame any animal has to be destroyed but when owners let their animals run free and don't have them spayed or neutered this is the result - animals doing the best they can to survive and ofter becoming a danger to people - especially children. Ideally ALL animals kept as pets should be spayed/neutered and licensed so that if an animal does become a problem the proper person can be held accountable. I think I'd rather see the animals "euthanized" than poisoned but to round them up and then spay/neuter them is not solving the basic problem - perhaps minimizing it a bit is all. Too many unloved and uncared for children let alone animals. 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Too many uncared for Serendipides TOO!!

Should all be neutered imo.


----------

